
IKEA or Death-Metal - klaustopher
http://ikeaordeath.com/
======
PuerkitoBio
Easy for me as I know black metal (extreme metal in general) quite well, so I
got 18/20 (they did put some obscure bands in there). But that _is_ funny how
close some names look/sound.

As someone else pointed out, they should've added more Swedish bands (was
Marduk there? I don't think so?) so that it would be harder even for Swedes, I
guess. But then again, Sweden is better known for death metal and melodic
death metal (that must sound funny for non-metalheads!), and those bands tend
to have english names, such as At The Gates, In Flames, Dismember or Entombed.
Hard to mistake for Ikea brands!

~~~
mikeash
I'm a little familiar with IKEA stuff and not at all familiar with the bands,
and I got 13/20\. I recognized a couple of IKEA names, so those were easy.
Otherwise, I pretty much used the heuristic of, "if this is reasonably
pronounceable by the average American, it's probably IKEA". That didn't work
great, but it seems to have done better than chance.

~~~
surement
I had a similar background and strategy and got 14/20\. I call it
statistically significant :)

------
midhir
I hate to be THAT guy but I got 19/20 because Norden, whilst being a table, is
also a very kvlt black metal band.[1]

I picked up their full length at Wacken 2006 for €3. It was not good.

[1]: [http://www.metal-archives.com/bands/Norden/11433](http://www.metal-
archives.com/bands/Norden/11433)

~~~
mnsc
Being from sweden and a metal fan I got an easy 20/20 but since I said Norden
=> Ikea I'm obviously less kvlt than thou.

Todays lesson, numbers lie.

~~~
bjelkeman-again
Yeah. I screwed up. Only 19/20 and I shop at IKEA occasionally, am Swedish and
play metal...

------
yawgmoth
Every metalhead on HN right now is debating with themselves on whether or not
to remark on the the fact that most of those bands were black metal.
Metalheads love genre taxonomy (well, music fans do in general). To 'get it
wrong' can stir a whole cauldron of reactions!

~~~
nightpool
Interestingly enough,

> IKEA is that friendly shop where you get cheap furniture from the inside of
> a giant, unending warehouse. Black metal is the kind of music that sounds
> like someone screaming while trapped inside a burning church. They each
> possess a fervent fan base. And to tell you the truth, the names of the
> furniture in IKEA sound a lot like the names of black metal bands.

In the body text down at the bottom of the front page.

~~~
Dirlewanger
Not going to see, seeing IKEA or Death and then reading the description
mentioning black metal kinda irked me a little. And in that moment I was
_that_ guy.

------
niklaslogren
Fun idea! Too easy for us Swedes though, as the names of almost all of IKEA's
furniture are Swedish words.

~~~
ahoy
Much too easy as a metal-head as well. My only gripe is that there are a lot
of bands in there that aren't death-metal. Every kind of extreme music isn't
death-metal people!

~~~
erikig
Yeah I guess, the only problem was that:
IKEAorDeathVikingDoomDroneSludgeCelticPaganGoreGrindThrashMetal.com was
already taken so they had to shorten it a little.

------
skrebbel
For me, the algorithm was as follows:

    
    
        Do I own it? -> IKEA
        Else         -> Death
    

Seriously, is there anyone who _doesn 't_ have a GRUNDTAL?

~~~
nixy
Fun fact: Grundtal means "cardinal number" in Swedish.

------
hng
"It doesn’t matter if you know who Burzum is..."

Yes, because if you would and you are not an ignorant being you wouldn't make
free publicity for band run by a neo-nazi. [1, 2]

[1] Varg Vikernes founded the one-man music project Burzum:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varg_Vikernes](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varg_Vikernes)

[2] "Police in France are questioning Norwegian neo-Nazi Kristian "Varg"
Vikernes over a suspected terror plot": [http://www.dw.de/norwegian-extremist-
arrest-recalls-breivik-...](http://www.dw.de/norwegian-extremist-arrest-
recalls-breivik-case/a-16958962)

~~~
nilved
That's a crazy overreaction, but for the record, I would have had no idea who
Burzum was if you didn't just give them free publicity.

~~~
hng
It's a bit overreacted but the creators know for sure who Burzum is, that's
what annoys me.

------
kurtsiegfried
Take out your headphones, or mute them before trying it.

~~~
jlcx
Yeah, I was surprised to hear so much sound coming out of my earbuds sitting
on the desk.

------
ledge
_You scored 20 out of 20! Congrats you are... True Kvlt.

Either you work at IKEA or you played drums for Bathory, because your
knowledge is at the level of dare we say it, the cloven hooved one himself.
That’s right, we’re talking about Ingvar Kamprad. We’re almost afraid to ask
you to peep out our agency site. But please do, oh dark master._

And I don't even listen to a quarter as much Black Metal as I do Death or
Thrash... yikes. I've only been to Ikea once though, so my strategy was to
guess Ikea for every name that I didn't specifically recognize as a metal
band. "Norden" almost tripped me up.

~~~
at-fates-hands
>> "Norden" almost tripped me up.

It got me. I associated it with "Nordegren" for some strange reason. As in
Erin Nordegren, Tiger Wood's now very rich ex-wife.

I landed an 18/20 and I've been a Death Metal fan for a while so I'm not too
disappointed.

------
kbart
Funny idea. But my colleagues must have been really surprised by the sound of
Burzum coming from my laptop, even though it was during a lunch break. Anyway,
nice to see so many metalheads here on HN, stay trve! \m/

------
peeters
Akercocke's entry is wrong. I choose death, and it says:

>WRONG! IKEA Item...Akercocke is an English progressive blackened death metal
band, known for their Satanic and sexual lyrics.

------
hablahaha
I had a really good laugh at some of the furniture descriptions. "Lack is the
name of an IKEA side table that isn’t lacking in style!"

~~~
duskwuff
Incidentally, the LACK table has legs with an almost perfect 19" spacing,
making it perfect for your home data center:

[http://lackrack.org/](http://lackrack.org/)

~~~
hablahaha
I really hope I never have to have a LACK table in my home again ;) For what
they cost they are a great and functional piece of furniture, but once you
have like $100 worth of LACK tables, you should really stop.

------
sebkomianos
And people complain about politics stories making it to the HN frontpage..

~~~
Dogamondo
Obligatory mention of the 'Snowden' missing from this list. No matter how
tight you assemble it, it still leaks.

------
eddiedunn
This was easy:

    
    
      >You scored 20 out of 20!
      >Congrats you are...
      >True Kvlt.
      >
      >Either you work at IKEA or you played drums for Bathory,
      >because your knowledge is at the level of dare we say it,
      >the cloven hooved one himself. That’s right, we’re talking
      >about Ingvar Kamprad. We’re almost afraid to ask you to 
      >peep out our agency site. But please do, oh dark master.
      >
      >We bow to you, Your friends at Gatesman+Dave
    

Nice.

------
fourmii
What a hoot. I ended up with 16/20 and I know nothing about Death Metal. Not
sure if I'm proud that I know so many pieces of Ikea furniture...

Some of those band pics are downright scary.

------
surge
Not surprisingly, my Swedish coworker got 20/20\. I got 10/20 which given I
was basically guessing/coin tossing every time is statistically sound.

Apparently, its so easy because while Ikea names are kind of random, they mean
something or are a name for a person/place, etc. Where as unlike most black
metal bands here (whose names usually are based on some actual word with a
dark meaning), the words for Nordic bands are mostly made up and basically
mean nothing.

------
mashematician
Cargo Kvlt Programming: When an "IKEA or Death-Metal"-style quiz is included
in your product unnecessarily.

------
bambax
> _You scored 17 out of 20! Congrats you are... True Kvlt._

I don't know anything about black metal, but I build my kitchen with Ikea and
spent some time in their stores!

I would have hoped the black metal sound was from the band itself, but alas it
was the same sound every time...

------
frankblizzard
Nice idea! What really bugs me though is that when you try to use the back
button in your browser you lose all progress and have to start again... maybe
implement a router component or something! apart from this great job

------
ScottWhigham
I was surprised not to see "every Swedish metal band's logo for the past 20
years": [http://i.imgur.com/8SSyUkz.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/8SSyUkz.jpg)

------
xbryanx
This map of death metal bands per capita surely helps explain the similarity:
[http://i.imgur.com/P5Yfz.png](http://i.imgur.com/P5Yfz.png)

~~~
stinos
There's something really wrong in Africa :P

~~~
w1ntermute
They've already got more than enough death as it is.

------
Pirate-of-SV
20/20

I'm from Sweden, born and raised with IKEA furniture.

I can actually name much IKEA furniture when I see it. Half decent party
trick.

Also: 'What's up ladies, want to check out my "SULTAN"?'

------
easy_rider
OMG genius idea. Didn't think it would be so hard. You scored 7 out of 20! And
i guessed. And I've been going to IKEA quite a bit.

------
pandeiro
Not bad, but 'Just Another Ikea Catalog' (look it up on the wayback machine)
is still the Ikea-related humor high water mark.

------
abcd_f
Don't know about death metal references, but I just can never calmly pass by a
cornucopia of KAKA products in their grocery shop.

------
jwl
Would have been cooler to play a sample by each band instead of "Burzum - Lost
Wisdom" everytime.

------
hissworks
[http://i.imm.io/1i2eK.jpeg](http://i.imm.io/1i2eK.jpeg)

19/20\. Trve kvlt.

------
nwh
Surely there's some overlap.

~~~
theandrewbailey
I was thinking the same after getting the first 6 or so right. I ended up with
14/20 right, and I'm not familiar with metal bands, IKEA, or Scandinavian
names.

------
axk
19/20, didn't get an American band. Glad to see this here \m/ :)

------
martinshen
Dear Gatesman+Dave. Don't use Lobster if you're a design agency

~~~
mrgreenfur
lobster?

------
merkury7
Console: function loadAudio(e){}

Much better.

------
xmpir
As a regular IKEA customer it is easy: True Kvlt.

------
timinman
I scored 13. Sadly, your design sight is down.

------
JoeAltmaier
Knowing nothing about either, I got 11.

------
mrcactu5
is it because Death metal bands take swedish names?

------
amerika_blog
Oh wait, I can plug a project here!

[http://www.deathmetal.org/](http://www.deathmetal.org/)

The net's oldest and longest-running metal site.

~~~
ledge
The zine archive is excellent, thanks. I may have a few to contribute after I
spend some time digging through my files.

This site is somehow affiliated with ANUS? It doesn't seem to bear their
characteristic writing style or ideological bent.

